

How to Read Reddit the Fanatic Programmer Way - newuser
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/how-to-read-reddit-the-fanatic-programmer-way/

======
ROFISH
The problem is that you can't be too reliant on Reddit for programming news.
What gets voted up is either REALLY BIG news like the DNS thing, or just cool
tips from Joe's Blog. Not that those tips aren't cool, I just feel that a lot
of more newsier things don't get voted on in Reddit.

------
markbao
That's the _efficient_ way to browse Reddit in search of programming news.

I like to keep my options open to all of the topics. Why? Because other than
most of the [PIC]s it's intellectually stimulating to sometimes take a look at
the articles outside of my realm of interest.

------
hassy
Finding stuff to read is the easy part. It's finding the time to read it all
properly that I'm struggling with.

~~~
cdr
Reading it all is not the trick; my reading time is pretty much bounded. The
hard part is reading only the most important things, given limited time for
reading.

